# Flowering plant under bird feeder



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

My husband feeds the wild birds. This is a plant under the bird feeder 
that I have not seen before. Wondering if I saved the seeds from it if 
I could grow more of it next year. So far, there is 2 plants like this. 
About 2 ft high each. Our latest seed comes from Country Max in their 50 # bags.
I probably should read the next bag label and see if there is anyway 
I could id this plant. Would it be okay to feed the entire plant to the chickens ?
Meanwhile, anyone have a idea of what I have here ?


----------



## garnetmoth (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks like Jimson weed (loco weed) to me! Pretty poisonous, wouldnt use it as feed. To be safe id wear gloves, pull it, and put in the trash before it sets seed


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Yep it is Jimson, chickens most likely won't eat the plant and it is highly toxic.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

My hubby said it was a bad plant. 
I wanted to give it a chance. 
That flower is so dang pretty. 
Looks like it will have to get pulled 

THANKS !

Just found it. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datura_stramonium 
pics at bottom are very good to id with. 

Should I pull it and burn it ?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree that they are a pretty flower and the seed pods are very interesting, but the plant stinks when you break it. I always took a hoe and chopped it at the base and put it in the burn pile when I had horses as they would not eat it. 
After I got rid of the horses and got goats they seem to have taken care of it for me, I have not seen a plant in years.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks again  
I put a long sleeve shirt on, and wore gloves , just as a precaution. 
I pulled 6 plants. My guess is they got here by bird droppings. I don't remember seeing a plant like this before. I pulled the seed pods off and put in a bag to burn them separate. The rest of the plant I threw away. I did get the root and all. And yes I did notice the stink smell.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

> I pulled the seed pods off and put in a bag to burn them separate.


You need to be careful you stand well away and don't inhale any of the smoke from those seed pods when you burn them. It's highly toxic and can cause severe hallucinations.

.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi. 
Because I came here and got good advice, I was able to google this plant to find out more about it. I saw it could be dangerous. After I removed the seed pods, they went into a bag. When I burned it outside away from the buildings, I made sure I moved fast away from it. It was only a small bag but I took no chances. And I also washed my hands good too 

Thanks again for the good id.


----------

